# Metro Detroit Pet Expo - November 19-21st



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

It's back! The Rock Financial Show place is hosting their annual pet expo. Come on out and have some fun (and meet some of the dogs!). The GLAPBTA will have a spacious booth on the opposite side of grounds as the dock diving (1200 sq. feet!)

If you're interested in attending, we've got discounted tickets available for sale. Please contact [email protected] if you're interested (or if you've got a well behaved APBT or mix who'd love to do some PR!).


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ooo where's this at? i think i mighta went to this last year, was fun times


----------



## Novakkennels (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll probably be there!


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Novi, MI - if you're interested in going, please let me know. I have 50 discounted tickets to sell ($8.00 each - they're $10 at the door) to raise money to offset the cost of our booth).

You can email me at [email protected] and if you're close, I'll arrange a pick up of the tickets.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Come on out and see us! We'll have agility demos, WP demos and obedience demos. If you're interested in volunteering a couple of hours, PLEASE email me.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

*bump* See you all this weekend!


----------

